# DIY Meetup KZN - TFM & H2Vape



## DizZa (10/2/17)

Good day fellow Forumites


The Flavour Mill in conjunction with H2Vape will be hosting a DIY Meetup of note!!

When: 25th Of February 2017
Where: H2Vape in Durban
Time: 11:30am-4pm


What we plan to do is simple, The Flavour Mill will be launching a new "type" of DIY-Starter kit, totally unique to the DIY Scene. This starter kit is focused on converting wonderers into DIY'ers.

Helping people mix for the first time will be the main focus point of this event, as well as picking up the DIY scene in KZN, it has for far too long been very vague down here. We plan to change that with this event.

Free starter kits!
VG and PG will be available on tap for free! (..t's and c's apply..)
Super specials on flavourings!
Prizes to avid DIY'ers helping new participants.


Any help, recommendations of any sort is welcome, we invite the community to partake in this event, help us to grow DIY.

All welcome to join us for an epic day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/2/17)

See u there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DizZa (10/2/17)

@Bunnypoison any advice you have for us would be appreciated!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trimerion (10/2/17)

WOOT!!! cant wait for this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Sounds great @DizZa 
All the best with it.

That new type of DIY starter kit sounds very interesting!

Please let us know how it goes and share a picture or two. Will be nice to see the mad scientists at work!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bunnypoison (10/2/17)

DizZa said:


> @Bunnypoison any advice you have for us would be appreciated!


Wow @DizZa, this is amazing!!! It sounds like you have it all sorted. I would recommend a lot of table space with seating, as soon as DIYers get together you will not believe how much we start unpacking to show around or work with. Plenty premixed single flavour nic free vapes in order to taste new and exiting concentrates that DIYers might be unfamiliar with (we ended up spending way too much time on this the day of the event) . Pallet cleansers like crackers are also a nice add-on. All and all the event's success will depend on the people that show up but from my experience the DIY community has an abundance of incredible people. Best of luck and please keep us all posted

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/17)

Epic! Love the idea of that new starter type kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (10/2/17)

Good luck @DizZa, I'm also intrigued to find out how the new starter kit will differ from existing kits. Sounds like an exciting development!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (10/2/17)

Can't wait! Thank you @DizZa @Erica_TFM and H2Vape - 25th Feb is going to be cray cray!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash (10/2/17)

I shall be there....shooting peanuts in the air!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (17/2/17)

Next weekend! Exciting stuff. Starter kits in production. Some epic juice line makers lined up to give advice and mingle...

On the day surprises not to be missed!

Stay tuned for detailed updates this coming week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Greyz (17/2/17)

DizZa said:


> Next weekend! Exciting stuff. Starter kits in production. Some epic juice line makers lined up to give advice and mingle...
> 
> On the day surprises not to be missed!
> 
> Stay tuned for detailed updates this coming week!



IF everyone knew what I knew, they wouldn't miss this meet for the world!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Trimerion (17/2/17)

Greyz said:


> IF everyone knew what I knew, they wouldn't miss this meet for the world!



hoping to be there bright and early and soak up as much knowledge as I can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (17/2/17)

Trimerion said:


> hoping to be there bright and early and soak up as much knowledge as I can



Trim I'm counting on seeing your there! Any DVF group members that aren't there might find themselves deleted from the group come Monday

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (20/2/17)

Hey @DizZa !

Is there any chance I can convince you to bring a dinky bottle of nicotine for me? I actually only need 16mls, and I know if I buy 100mls I'll just end up throwing out the remaining stuff, or worse... Giving it to a friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (20/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey @DizZa !
> 
> Is there any chance I can convince you to bring a dinky bottle of nicotine for me? I actually only need 16mls, and I know if I buy 100mls I'll just end up throwing out the remaining stuff, or worse... Giving it to a friend




No problem! PG or VG based?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (20/2/17)

DizZa said:


> No problem! PG or VG based?


Oh you're too awesome! 

But you can actually scrap the idea because I just realised I will be picking up one of your DIY kits, so I can use some of that nic (my "blonde" moments are too common at the end of a Monday)! Look forward to seeing how this event all comes together!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DizZa (24/2/17)

With quite a few people joining us on the day, I would just like to say that we are super excited!

Looking forward to sharing some knowledge and learning some new stuff!!


The Launch of the TRY DIY starter kits is going to be awesome!!

Looking forward to seeing all the crazy faces again as well as meeting all the new ones!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (24/2/17)

DizZa said:


> With quite a few people joining us on the day, I would just like to say that we are super excited!
> 
> Looking forward to sharing some knowledge and learning some new stuff!!
> 
> ...


Enjoy. I am . Do take some pics please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

All the best with it @DizZa 
Enjoy and take a pic for us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (24/2/17)

DizZa said:


> With quite a few people joining us on the day, I would just like to say that we are super excited!
> 
> Looking forward to sharing some knowledge and learning some new stuff!!
> 
> ...


Hey any chance you guys will be bringing 10ml bottles? I've run out and need to hand out some juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (24/2/17)

Andre said:


> Enjoy. I am . Do take some pics please.



Indeed, I would also have been, thank you for your input with the starter kit @Andre . Appreciate it!



Silver said:


> All the best with it @DizZa
> Enjoy and take a pic for us!



Will do @Silver 



Stosta said:


> Hey any chance you guys will be bringing 10ml bottles? I've run out and need to hand out some juices!



I will gladly bring some with!! I plan on bringing a few consumables on the day...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (24/2/17)

Only 1 more sleep!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (25/2/17)

What an event! BIG BIG BIG Thank you to Mark from H2Vape for allowing us to take over his shop (and take over we did) @DizZa @erica from TFM for the DIY lesson and the HUGE prize! 
If I missed out anyone I apologise, you all are what makes DVF so special! 

I can't wait to do it all again!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Akash (25/2/17)

An awesome day with awesome people. Nice meeting all of you @Stosta @Greyz @Sickboy77 @DizZa @Erica_TFM @Rooigevaar and Yusuf from Bradford Vapes. 

Some awesome concoctions were tasted!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Thanks for the pics @Greyz 

Looks like a great fun time indeed!

Congrats to all involved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (25/2/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the pics @Greyz
> 
> Looks like a great fun time indeed!
> 
> Congrats to all involved.


Thanks Silver, the pics don't do the instore vibe justice! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Greyz said:


> Thanks Silver, the pics don't do the instore vibe justice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Know what you mean @Greyz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/2/17)

It was a really cool day! My DIY is so bad that I still messed up even with the cool starter pack... I simply left it at the shop and drove home 

Was great meeting everyone, here's me and @Akash talking kit...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DizZa (25/2/17)

Firstly. You guys should hear @Greyz laugh! It it something else indeed! 

To everyone that came out it was truly awesome finaly meeting each and every person!

More meets will definately follow from this!

Thanks @Erica_TFM for all your hard work in prepping this for us! 

Thanks to H2Vape for the awesome venue and vibe! Always a pleasure to be at H2Vape!

Some pictures! Not much was taken. Got very busy, recipe talk was crazy. I got quite a few things I need to go mix ASAP!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Erica (25/2/17)

A huge thank you to everyone who was able to make it today! What a fantastic day indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Thanks for all the photos and congrats to The Flavour Mill and H2Vape !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bunnypoison (2/3/17)

I don't know why I am only seeing this now, looks like you guys had a blast  We will be having our meet this Sunday and will keep you posted as well. What a crowd though, very impressive. Did you guys get to everything in time? Well doe @Erica_TFM & @DizZa for putting that together

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Erica (2/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> I don't know why I am only seeing this now, looks like you guys had a blast  We will be having our meet this Sunday and will keep you posted as well. What a crowd though, very impressive. Did you guys get to everything in time? Well doe @Erica_TFM & @DizZa for putting that together



Hi @Bunnypoison yes thankfully I had a helping hand (or three) to assist with packing everything and getting everything done in time! The guys at H2Vape where also very helpful and friendly as always  Was a really good day but I have to say I was exhausted!
Yes please keep us updated on the Jhb meet! I am definitely making a plan to be at one of these in the near future!  Enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

